# A Solar Panel



## Mady (Sep 16, 2011)

There are also different types of solar panel array mountings, the fixed, adjustable, and the tracking type. Fixed solar panel mounts are the simplest and least expensive. Adjustable solar panel mounts has an adjustable angle of inclination which can be moved at a lower angle of the sun during winter. Tracking solar panel mounts follow the path of the sun during the day in order to maximize the solar radiation that the solar panel receives. The tracking solar panel mount is the most efficient among all types.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

ooohK, thanks for shining a little light on that subject.


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

According to his IP number, he's a Pakistani spammer. I've just frozen his account and blocked his IP number.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

OK but where do I get one.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll: This is for the moderators...


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Oh I hate that! He nevr said where I could pick some up. dang!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

hey if its ok, lets continue this, is anyone using solar panels on their trailers, I have been thinking about it but would like some imput on how big, what kind, what to expect. I doubt they make my rv in pakistan, but does anyone have input??


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

Well.... I heard there are diferent kinds of mounts. Fixed, adjustable, and the tracking type.......... I also heard that the tracking type are the most efficient!!!  :O•-:


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I've heard similar things, but the guy I talked to said his name was tom and he worked for T-mobile.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

RoosterKiller said:


> Oh I hate that! He nevr said where I could pick some up. dang!


It is in his signature line; typical spammer MO. We get hundreds of these and usually have them deleted before many see them.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Dang spammers! Solar is a great idea, same with LEDs for the lights. I'd sure like to be able to afford to equip my trailer with both... the cheapest I've found for LED bulbs is 6.99 for the 921 bulbs. **** that's expensive! Especially considering my trailer has 27 of them! (I'd share the link, but a mod's gonna have to request it  )


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

manysteps said:


> Dang spammers! Solar is a great idea, same with LEDs for the lights. I'd sure like to be able to afford to equip my trailer with both... the cheapest I've found for LED bulbs is 6.99 for the 921 bulbs. **** that's expensive! Especially considering my trailer has 27 of them! (I'd share the link, but a mod's gonna have to request it  )


I officially request it! There is nothing wrong with sharing products you recommend; the spammers that come here for nothing but to sell their crap from China or the Middle East are the ones we have the most trouble with.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I haven't bought any (yet), but this is the site I've found... there was another site, slightly higher priced, and a WAY scarier "looking" site... I bought a bulb, was satisfied, and asked the owner if I could trade some design time for bulbs... he decided to take it personal, so I don't feel comfortable doing business with him anymore. (I didn't feel comfortable buying from him before, that's why I only bought one bulb!)

Anyway, I digressed... here's the link I'd eluded to earlier... http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=/led_prods.htm


----------

